# Compost spreader



## cegeddin (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone come up with a decent plan for building a compost spreader that's sized about right for pulling behind a garden tractor?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder if there would be enough of a market for small scale equipment like that and other things. Both for the garden/yard tractor size and the sub-compact size.
Imagine a combine scaled for sub-5 acres and under, same for grain drills and balers.
There are some out there but the cost is astronomical.


----------



## cegeddin (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's the general conclusion I'm coming to.

Garden tractors and subcompact tractors can do a *lot*, but for the price of the equipment (attachments), seems better off to get used equipment scaled for larger plots.

Seems I'm best off trying to get a Millcreek spreader for now..there are a few used ones, but they are still a grand. But, trying to build one isn't really going to be cheaper. Plus, I'm not really an engineer.


----------

